# Hack a wireless doorbell and use it to remotely trigger props and scares!



## Cellar Dweller (Jan 27, 2015)

Very helpful. I will definitely be using this hack.


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

Let me know how it goes!


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Great tutorial. If I wanted to simply use the doorbell button to trigger the prop, couldn't I just use it straight out of the package (after hacking the chimes)?


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

Yes, you can use the button as-is if you just want to hack the doorbell part.


----------



## Rev. Noch (Sep 2, 2008)

This looks great, though can you use more than one in an area? Meaning, do they all operate on the same code and if you trigger one doorbell will all the receivers play the chime? Or are they all independent to where only one door bell will trigger the chime from one receiver?


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

Rev. Noch. I know they operate on the same FREQUENCY, but not sure about the code. I "think" those other jumpers control that. but am not entirely sure as I only had the one unit to try this with. In researching this, it does look like the other jumpers control what the manufacturer calls the "security" settings. Supposedly, if you put additional jumpers in place in the same positions on both the receiver and the button, that changes the security code for the pair. So, in theory, you can have quite a few working independently.


----------



## ejferguson (Sep 16, 2015)

omg that is genius I'm going to home depot right now


----------

